# Amazon sword leaves turning white



## apro (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi there guys any help would be appreciated, my amazon sword leaves have started going white, even the new ones, so can you guys give me some suggestions please.

I got a 36w daylight pc over my 16 gallon tank and use tetra florapride with water changes every week. I also have JBL 7 balls at their roots with DIY Hagen co2. I am also using a 10 hr lighting period with 5 hrs at a stretch and 4 hrs rest in between. oither plants I have are pygmy sword (not doing so well), corkscrew vallis (flourishing madly) and red ludwigia (doing allright) .

Is that a calcium or a magnesium problem guys ? 

Cheers. Apro :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You have a low light tank, so you really shouldn't be using a "rest period" in between two short light sessions. Far better to run the light for 12 continuous hours. Not knowing what is in the fertilizer you are using I have no idea what you are missing.


----------



## apro (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi there thanks for your reply, my fertilizer is tetra florapride with jbl 7 balls as written above


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I have heard that in acute calcium deficiency, the leaves turn an almost transparent white.


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

if its growing in white then it could be calcium deficiency......if its just growing in very pale ,then its iron


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Doesn't florapride have a ton of iron?


----------



## gentledental4u (Feb 28, 2008)

Any luck figuring out the solution???


----------



## tonbrencat (Jan 20, 2009)

I just read in the June 2009 issue of TFH the article by Takashi Amano-that if the total hardness of the water increases too much it can cause the plants not to aborb iron and fail to synthesize photosynthetic pigments that lead to a condition called "bleaching" really good article on rocks and water quality, don't know if that is whats going on with your plants, its related to rocks causing problems for plants...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

Also, how old are the plants and how long have they been in the tank? Are all leaves this way or only old/new leaves?

Jeff


----------

